# Loxley church



## Mikeymutt (Jul 8, 2015)

after a recent visit to Sheffield we thought we would look at this church.to be honest it was a bit of a mess.the organ had been smashed to bits and someone had tried to steal the pipes.whilst inside we heard shouting outside outside,then banging on the doors.wondering who it could be we decided to sit tight,it then went quiet so we made our exit and got out of the site.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 8, 2015)

set of pics. Shame about the organ tho


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 8, 2015)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> set of pics. Shame about the organ tho



Thank you matey..yeah it's really been smashed up.


----------



## Conrad (Jul 8, 2015)

Nicely done, who takes it upon themselves to smash a stain glass window  ?


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 8, 2015)

Konrad said:


> Nicely done, who takes it upon themselves to smash a stain glass window  ?



Usually morons..no one with a normal mind would smash one.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jul 8, 2015)

Nice, I've not been caught by any landowners yet, I had a close call once at the WW2 Mess site but that was it. I'll be exploring again on Saturday.


----------



## krela (Jul 8, 2015)

Shame it's going downhill. Nice report though.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 8, 2015)

Nice shots there. Looks like a dodgy floor and shame about the organ.


----------



## ironsky (Jul 8, 2015)

Nice photos, what a real shame this beautiful chapel going to ruin. I believe that Loxley chapel has a Titanic connection something to do with the Second officer family?


----------



## Rubex (Jul 8, 2015)

Lovely photos Mikey!


----------



## smiler (Jul 8, 2015)

Nice One Mikey


----------



## tumble112 (Jul 8, 2015)

One of your best yet, 5th shot is especially nice.


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 8, 2015)

Excellent photos Mikey
want to see this place one day
better make it sooner rather than later


----------



## HughieD (Jul 9, 2015)

Amazing stuff Mate. When I swung by there a couple of years ago it was all sealed up so it was externals only. Better pop over soon.


----------



## ironsky (Jul 9, 2015)

HughieD said:


> Amazing stuff Mate. When I swung by there a couple of years ago it was all sealed up so it was externals only. Better pop over soon.


Been to Loxley chapel today, I went in 2011 like yourself it was no go back then. What took me back about this site is how overgrown it is now the graveyard just about disappeared under the undergrowth. Anyone looking for a grave here gets my sympathy its that bad.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 9, 2015)

ironsky said:


> Been to Loxley chapel today, I went in 2011 like yourself it was no go back then. What took me back about this site is how overgrown it is now the graveyard just about disappeared under the undergrowth. Anyone looking for a grave here gets my sympathy its that bad.



It is fairly overgrown..might be easier in winter.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 10, 2015)

What a beauty!


----------



## Potter (Jul 19, 2015)

Such a nice old place, and such a shame about the mindless damage done by mindless chavs.


----------

